# Deltec Home Project starting



## Big Dog Dan (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello everyone
Im wondering if anyone has experience with Deltec (round) Homes?
I would appreciate any advice and cautions you may have to offer. The project is underway starting the excavation and involves two homes. 
My concerns are fairly basic and maybe you have the advice I can use.
Deltec has good building information booklet that they send ahead so most details are covered. 
Has anyone poured a footing/foundation for their prefabricated round homes ? 
Can I fabricate a good intersection where the foundation sections meet? I was thinking of using simple 2x6 lumber held with straps or heavy bolts on wedged blocks, or making steel brackets especially for the 22 degree sections. 
They also have a very good hot line, but I need all the help I can get. 
Thanks


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

i would sub the basement out.
i did one that was 58 ft dia stick built in 03


----------



## Big Dog Dan (Dec 20, 2006)

I want to sub out the concrete.
Its not as difficult as you may think
just 22 degree corners instead of 90.


----------



## charlie828 (Feb 22, 2009)

Layout very carefully. Angle between segments depends on total sides. Sides are all same length. Did I mention careful layout? If you start right you will end right. We use theodolite but you can do it with tapes, too. I would not even think about subbing out concrete unless I did all formwork and let someone else do the pour and finish. Don't forget footer for the post in the middle. Check, check and check again. PM me with questions.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

are you doing 8 ft wall for the basement. if so look into icf you could order pre cut sections


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Never have had direct experience but we did a big RV garage for a homeowner who was having a round house built, maybe it was a deltec. The contractor and him had a falling out which is why we did the garage. 

The contractor was bitter, said he hadn't figured the extra work involved in dealing with constructing things that weren't rectilinear. he said he'd lost his shirt on it by not considering the extra work involved sufficiently.


----------



## charlie828 (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh yes, every board has an angle cut. Lots of scrap. Get a good selection of angle finders. You'll need all of them. 
Make sure all walls are plumb and and all diagonal measurements are equal. Use lots of bracing to keep them that way before placing trusses. Keep trusses string straight with blocking and temporary bracing till sheathing is nailed down.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Dan,
I have a fair amount knowledge of Deltec Homes. First your Idea using 2x6’s at the corner is solid. By quoting 22 degrees, I assume you are building their 1500 model which has 17 sides. It should point out that your angle is not exactly correct. The correct angle for that model would be 21.176 degrees. So ½ of that would be roughly 10-1/2 degrees for each side of the corner. I point this out so your foundation can be as close as possible. 
I would use plumbing strap at the corners at 8” – 10” OC to hold the forms in place. The most important part to all of this is to make the foundation slightly smaller than the plans show, this is mentioned in Deltec’s construction manual. Should everything come out as planed you can build the last 3/8” out with your stucco coat.
My recommendation would be to have a surveyor come in and pin the footer to the exact measurements as stated on their plans. (I like using a surveyor as they are a licensed and bonded professional should anything go wrong.) Once it is pined snap a line connecting the pins. After the first line is snapped, snap another line 3/8” inside the first line. Set your forms to the second inside line. This will help insure if you have a bulge in your form of it is out of plumb it will finish out at the top where it was supposed to be. 
Their plans show a 1500 model to be 8’- 1 – 3/8 from corner to corner. By setting it back 3/8” the new measurement would be 8’- 1 – ¼ from corner to corner. (KEEP IN MIND THIS WILL WORK ONLY ON THEIR 1500 MODEL)

I would strongly recommend calling Deltec homes and ask for their construction adviser, he has helped me several times. You Can reach them at 1-800-642-2508


----------



## Big Dog Dan (Dec 20, 2006)

Cool thanks 
My concrete guy can have the thing poured in less time it takes to get the icfs here and start setting them, none the less the extra bracing. 
Id love to use the ICF system if I had time, but right now I gotta get a foundation hole and some concrete before it hits 10below. 
Been busy getting the excavator set to be delivered tomorrow so that's why I have not responded. Takes all my time just getting set up.

Hi to twodogs too.!!?


----------



## Big Dog Dan (Dec 20, 2006)

Northeast weather is simply a nightmare for my concrete contractor and the rest of us who just have to watch as the best concrete guys have no fear. 
We had to calculate day by day as the cold temperatures and snow started a massive interference. 
This project started too late and yes we could of said lets wait till spring. 
However I'm not the type to give in to a wonderful challenge of simple O degree weather and snow storms that look like something out of the south pole.


----------

